#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 肉球蓋印處 >  > [報到] 新獸報到~~~~

## 羯狼‧楊咩

大家好~我是楊咩咩 
我是被朋友推薦來的~
而那個朋友就是"沃飛(Woffy) 嵐"喔~
從今以後請大家多多指教了~
而我也有個人網頁：
http://st.estmtc.tp.edu.tw/~s890031/
希望大家多多捧場囉！

----------


## 沃飛(Woffy) 嵐

呵呵~楊咩你終於來了~
"狼"家我等你好久了~~= =|||
歡迎呀!
接待組現身吧~~XD

----------


## KUBI kitsune

接待組副隊長現身

楊咩咩你好~歡迎加入狼版~
以下幾點請注意~
1.請勿灌水
2.請勿使用火星文~注音文~台灣英文台灣國語~~~
3.注意禮貌~

就算沒有犯還是要注意一下~
最好的開始，是跟大家良好互動的關鍵喔~

----------


## 影

喔嘎~~~歡迎阿~~
又有新獸了呢~~~







> 1.請勿灌水




這.....怎麼樣的文會被定義成灌水阿@@?

----------


## KUBI kitsune

> 這.....怎麼樣的文會被定義成灌水阿@@?


無意義(也就是可參考的價值都沒有)
或是連續發文，內容卻毫無用處，只為了達到發文數看隱藏版

----------


## 銀月貓

這....這隻要交給誰處理好呢.........


沃飛 就交給你好了= =bbb

我那邊的還沒處理好呢~(抱著某謎樣獸磨蹭中

----------


## 和魯夫

> 無意義(也就是可參考的價值都沒有)
> 或是連續發文，內容卻毫無用處，只為了達到發文數看隱藏版


反而我覺得是一天內發太大量文章就是了

----------


## 御櫻雪弁天

請多多指教啊...呼呼呼(我為什麼要笑)
來到這裡，
就等於一隻腳已經踏入棺材(亦或腐海XD)裡了，
在自己擅長的領域多多出沒表現吧，
又增添一名同好，
真是太好了...(邪笑邪笑)

我最近真的怪怪的...




> 反而我覺得是一天內發太大量文章就是了


咦咦～是嗎？= =
雖然我已經能進隱藏版面了，
但每天還是很用心的大量回文或是發文的說，
而且字字真情(?)用心良苦(??)非常努力的增添內容的說...

P.S.我之所以連回兩次是因為我忘了先看眾大的回文=口=
算是一個不小不大的疏失...

----------


## 野狼1991

耶~你好阿~歡迎喔~XD

----------


## 妤

> 這....這隻要交給誰處理好呢.........
> 
> 
> 沃飛 就交給你好了= =bbb
> 
> 我那邊的還沒處理好呢~(抱著某謎樣獸磨蹭中


............"無言(不知道那隻獸是否和我心裡想的ㄧ樣....



========================
 :Very Happy:  呀~又有新獸了耶0ˇ0
歡迎歡迎~(雖然我也剛到不久XD
希望你會喜歡這個地方歐~

----------


## 野狼1991

> 反而我覺得是一天內發太大量文章就是了


我到覺得不一定....
像是鼓勵.心情.分享...那種可能少少字的就不一定阿...
(個人看法)




> ............"無言(不知道那隻獸是否和我心裡想的ㄧ樣....
> 
> ========================
>  呀~又有新獸了耶0ˇ0
> 歡迎歡迎~(雖然我也剛到不久XD
> 希望你會喜歡這個地方歐~


又一新獸受害?(茶)<----學小芬和犬哥XD

----------


## C牛

不過原創區那一大排都是同一個作者在"短時間"內發的文章...
該說是思路敏捷一下子就能連續發出好文
還是單純想快速累積發文經驗值呢

----------


## 狼魂

字少無所謂嗎..
只有幾篇字少 是無所謂啦..
瞬間連續好幾篇字特少 還可以排一排來洗版
還真是無所謂呢

隨便了啦...反正現在看版前 先按一下全部標示為已閱讀先

----------


## 御櫻雪弁天

> 不過原創區那一大排都是同一個作者在"短時間"內發的文章...
> 該說是思路敏捷一下子就能連續發出好文
> 還是單純想快速累積發文經驗值呢


我覺得還是要看內容吧= =...
不管發(回)文速度再怎麼慢，只要發出來的是廢文，那就是沒意義的灌水；
相對的，不論發(回)文速度再怎麼快，只要內容充實，即使是想積分好了，
那又何妨？反正雙方受益，其實是沒有人會想去管吧...
除非說在積分到達限度就不再如此，那就另當別論了。

我為什麼會這麼激動呢...?(因為我就是那種天天回而且回很多的人= =")

----------


## 哈姆雷恩

新獸好啊^^ (你亂入什麼= =
話說回來這帖是不是有點離題呢...?

對了
其實隱藏版有兩個呢.... (小聲)

----------


## C牛

> 我覺得還是要看內容吧= =...
> 不管發(回)文速度再怎麼慢，只要發出來的是廢文，那就是沒意義的灌水；
> 相對的，不論發(回)文速度再怎麼快，只要內容充實，即使是想積分好了，
> 那又何妨？反正雙方受益，其實是沒有人會想去管吧...
> 除非說在積分到達限度就不再如此，那就另當別論了。
> 
> 我為什麼會這麼激動呢...?(因為我就是那種天天回而且回很多的人= =")


哈哈...
我會這樣說不是沒有原因的，只要看一下你的文和他的文章之間的差別就可以囉^^
我看的出來你的文章雖然發的多與我說的某獸之間卻完全不同
能在間隔不到兩分鐘內發一次文扣掉按下回覆、發出、翻文、找到並進新主題還得加上系統的讀取時間我該說是有練過嗎
連思考都不要又可以用飛快的速度打文呢

如果一天發兩三篇灌水文我還覺得沒關係
就算是為了衝績分但文章內容充實我也覺得OK
太鼓板我看到衝績分的情況都還沒這樣嚴重
我也不會隨便砍文章
但是，現在這樣一整排洗下來傷不傷眼呢?
按下全部已閱讀的同時會不會漏掉別人用心回的文呢?
或許這也是殺掉好文的一種方式吧

我的重點在於"短時間"內的"灌水"文
所以你的文完全不是我說的狀況喔^^
覺得不愉快的話請見諒哩

----------


## 御櫻雪弁天

唉呀呀～是我誤會了，真是抱歉啊<(_ _)>
原來是這種狀況啊...那的確是很嚴重，
我也認為處理手段應該要更極端一點，
畢竟人(獸？)是有劣根性的，
不這樣很難打固有的風氣給矯正過來。

真是辛苦牛大了...

----------


## 羯狼‧楊咩

恩....請容許小的發言....
好像都不懂大大們在講什麼呢..............
(一臉錯愕..........)

----------


## C牛

> 恩....請容許小的發言....
> 好像都不懂大大們在講什麼呢..............
> (一臉錯愕..........)


不知道在講什麼呀...
也對啦...= =
發文發那麼快哪會注意到其他人的想法
反正只要自己篇數到標準別人怎想沒差嘛
反正只要能讓自己得到更多資訊別人的感受如何也沒關係嘛
反正只要自己發洩了很舒服爛攤子也不用管嘛
反正論壇隨自己高興怎搞都OK嘛

反正...
這一切都有板主在管理維護不需要作會員的努力就是了...
= =

----------


## 狼嚎

歡迎歡迎~
招待不周...失禮了失禮了...
總而言之...盡量發些比舊有意義的文吧

----------


## 影

> 反正...
> 這一切都有板主在管理維護不需要作會員的努力就是了...
> = =


C牛大怎麼可以這樣說呢.......
論壇風氣的維持也是要靠各位版友的協助的阿= =.....
只靠版主還是會覺得不夠力的吧......
所以.....要弄副版主的嗎@@?

----------


## 御櫻雪弁天

> 不知道在講什麼呀...
> 也對啦...= =
> 發文發那麼快哪會注意到其他人的想法
> 反正只要自己篇數到標準別人怎想沒差嘛
> 反正只要能讓自己得到更多資訊別人的感受如何也沒關係嘛
> 反正只要自己發洩了很舒服爛攤子也不用管嘛
> 反正論壇隨自己高興怎搞都OK嘛
> 
> 反正...
> ...


原來我反應遲鈍到以為這個問題是臨時提出，沒想到過了這麼久我才發現C大的目標...，我比較不想唸人之類的(雖然這是我的專長)，但這個問題的確是很嚴重(在我仔細的觀察之後)，我也希望將來能有所改善。難怪不才覺得有點異常就是這個原因啊...
至於C大，您(敬辭)可別絕望啊，會員是論壇的起點，沒有會員，哪來的「論」呢？我想在樂園中的眾獸都應該是非常有先見之明且謹守紀律又很優質的吧...是這樣子對吧...？楊‧咩‧咩...？

----------


## 夜月之狼

楊兒~楊兒~羊兒~

(想起在學校每天抱一次的羊兒XD)

啊！大姊姊有危險了！

銀月別動ˋ ˊ
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
歡迎你嘿~>"<

----------


## 沃飛(Woffy) 嵐

> 這....這隻要交給誰處理好呢.........
> 
> 
> 沃飛 就交給你好了= =bbb
> 
> 我那邊的還沒處理好呢~(抱著某謎樣獸磨蹭中


痾......不過我沒有經驗耶.....還是交給接待組的好了......= ="
另外.....本狼十分好奇的是......你在摩蹭誰呀????

-----我---是----分----格----線--------------

各位怎麼突然開始討論灌水文了.....
這跟主題好像沒什麼關係的耶.......><"
大家不要那麼嚴肅嘛........放輕鬆......

----------


## 羯狼‧楊咩

對不起啦.....................
以後不敢了............
人家已經有改進了阿..

----------

